# 98 pathfinder please help!!!!



## sweddington (Feb 25, 2014)

i have a 98 pathfinder thats making a noise from the right front end when i high the slightest bump its not popping its almost like its bottoming if anyone knows about them please help.
thanks!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You should have posted this in the Pathfinder section as I don't think R50's are thought of as "Classic Datsuns"...at least, not yet! There are several things that could cause this, most likely a bad strut (look for oil leaking down the strut body and try the "bounce test"),


----------

